# Question re: Temaril-P



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris has been taking Temaril-P since July 26. She has gained almost a full pound. :shocked: I know that you are supposed to taper off with the temaril-p. The vet did instruct me on this. I am now giving her 1/2 tablet every other day. I'm confused as to how this will "taper off". Does this make any sense to anyone? To me it seems that it should be spacing more days in between...He gave her 20 tablets, cut in half makes quite a few...she finally finished her antibiotics yesterday :chili: now we just have the temaril-p and the bronchial meds to go (even more of these than the temaril-p)  

Also, will she lose the weight she has gained once off of these?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

usually we give twice a day then once a day then every other day when we taper. yes she should loose the weight if she goes to her normal activity


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Aug 14 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619662


> usually we give twice a day then once a day then every other day when we taper. yes she should loose the weight if she goes to her normal activity[/B]


thanks, Jaimie...that's what he did...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Aug 14 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619662


> usually we give twice a day then once a day then every other day when we taper. yes she should loose the weight if she goes to her normal activity[/B]



Can I ask.....

Is temaril regularly prescribed long term????

My mil's pom has been on temaril for 2yrs straight???? She said its for his cough....when she tries to take him off it starts up again. I forgot the name of what he has....something to do with the trachea. Both her late pom's died of it. I dont know, but her dog is humongous, 16lbs and can barely walk. I just didn't think this was a long term med.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Temaril P has a steroid in it. Steroids are sometimes used long-term when necessary, but with caution. There are many drugs for cough depending on the cause. If your MIL has not already pursued other options, it would be a good idea. And getting the weight off the dog would likely benefit the dog.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 14 2008, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619747


> Temaril P has a steroid in it. Steroids are sometimes used long-term when necessary, but with caution. There are many drugs for cough depending on the cause. If your MIL has not already pursued other options, it would be a good idea. And getting the weight off the dog would likely benefit the dog.[/B]



It seems shes come to the conclusion that its the temaril thats making him gain continuously. He's had every test under the sun and no other reason has come about. But she has her head buried in the sand so to speak. She refuses to take him off of it. Meanwhile, she is now carrying the dog everywhere, because he can barely walk...._I mean he can walk_...but its very very very slow otherwise he gets exhausted. He can't do steps at all, even the smallest of steps. Its very upsetting to watch and I've pretty much hung up my hat with her on this subject. She does nothing but get defensive. Its a shame.


----------

